# Is maintaining right pH the solution for LG / FBO ?



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Stress -> Adrenal Fatigue* ->Improper anabolism and catabolism -> Change in pH -> Bacterial/yeast overgrowth -> Inflammation -> Leaky Gas/FBO (extreme cases)* Adrenal corticosteroids help in immune response, and regulation of inflammation, carbohydrate metabolism, protein catabolism, blood electrolyte levels, and behavior.what i believe the main culprit for LG/FBO in most of our cases is either high acidic or high alkaline stomach/Intestines.*Example of high Acidic environment causing LG:*_"KristiB here with a follow up to my condition. Recap: High acid/inflammed stomach, meds taking Tecta, Neoflor, Zerpyco. I should also add my dr felt my stomach and smell (which he did not say I was crazy) was due to stress. He made me promise to find some different way to handle how I am dealing with things in my life. And because he felt it was due to stress,not food, he told me to eat whatever I want like anyone else. He also told me to stop taking all the vitamins, herbs, etc that I was taking.I now take my meds, 1hr exercise per day, meditate a few times per week and eat within reason.The dr said I can continue the meds for as long as I like. I think I will do one more round of them. It has now been about a month and I have only had 2 episodes where I could smell myself. Both episodes were during times of extreme stress for me."_Link: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/user/43119-kristib/*Example of high Alkaline environment causing LG:*_"Today, I visited a gastroenterologist. He knew his stuff (or he at least made me the most optimistic I've ever been during this whole stinky saga). I explained the problems with the odor (sulfur/rotten-egg smelling in nature..and sometimes just regular farty). He explained that rather than an acid issue (which I thought); it was probably a problem with alkali. He explained that acid problems affect the upper GI (esophagus&#8230;.related to heartburn, etc). Alkali was much more toxic and wrecked havoc on the bowels. He also explained that a normal pH level for the body is a 7. Anything under a 3 would be an acidic environment. Anything 8 and above would be an overly alkaline environment. As you can see, if I have a problem with alkaline, it doesn't take much of a leap from normal to set it off. This probably explains why my burning/gas starts so quickly after getting tense. Like acid, alkali can also burn. He said that my bowels may also experience this burning, it's just that I could only feel it on my most sensitive area&#8230;.my skin/anus. He also said that the burning could be related to a pain called proctalgia. He says that when I get tense, nervous, etc, it doesn't allow the muscles to relax, and this, tied in with an alkaline problem, would create the burning sensation. The incomplete evacuation could be from my muscles not loosening enough to release all of the stool."_Link: http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1503363#iMore support:_"The Candida yeast likes an alkaline environment, which is often brought about by a course of antibiotics or an excessively alkaline diet. One of the aims of the Candida Diet is to *restore your stomach acidity to the correct levels*. The right dietary changes and a course of good probiotics will do just that. Candida overgrowth relies on increased alkalinity (reduced acidity) in your stomach and intestine. This is why acid-producing probiotics like acidophilus are so effective at slowing and even reversing the overgrowth, and why caprylic acid is an effective antifungal. Candida not only thrives in an alkaline (or less acidic) environment, it actually acts to further reduce the acidity of your intestines. One of Candida's byproducts is ammonia, an alkaline gas that forms when the Candida Albicans yeast ferments sugar in your intestine. Ammonia increases the alkalinity of your digestive tract, and has even been found to promote the growth of other yeasts. There are vitamins that can help maintain a balanced stomach pH too. Vitamin C is otherwise known as ascorbic acid, and is also an excellent supplement for boosting your adrenal glands and immune system. You can take vitamin C in quite large quantities and its a very useful complement to a Candida treatment plan. Vitamin B (or more specifically B6 and B12) helps with the production of hydrochloric acid in the stomach. A general B-complex vitamin will do the job."_Link: http://www.thecandidadiet.com/ph-levels-candida.htmwe have seen many people in this forum got luck with few supplements. *Relief by controlling Acidic environment with:* Alkaline herbs like ginger, turmeric, cayenne pepper, Aloe vera, activated charcoal or antacids, low FODMAP diet, Proton Pump Inhibitors *Relief by controlling Alkaline environment with:* Probiotics, Vit B Complex, Caprylic acid (coconut oil), Betaine HCL supplements *Relief by controlling Stress with:* Hypnotherapy, Accupuncture, Meditation, Yoga.*To heal inflammation*: Herbs and supplements like L-glutamine, Magnesium etc., Good way to start isTesting first with *Betaine HCL* supplements (make sure u have no ulcers) for some time will give us an idea if we are more or less acidic (we can tell by worsening or betterment of symptoms).If not *Proton-Pump Inhibitors* (PPI - acid blockers) should do the trick. I have a gut feeling, this might help us. I am gonna start and report back. Please friends try this and keep reporting. As a group we can find a solution.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

An interesting article which talks about intestine sensitivity to bile salts / bile malabsorption causing inflammation and diarrhoea. http://www.jameslefanu.com/articles/bad-bowels-excess-bile-and-forty-years-of-misery


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

candida creates ammonia when it ferments sugar? this will explain why without acv my bowel movements smell incredibly alkaline and ammonia like.

i tried adding green tea back into my diet which has caused me a problem, i also cant drink it on an empty stomach otherwise it feels very bad. aloe vera an turmeric help me though, so thats the only thing not in line with my issue.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Who will save us from this candida plague?


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

westr said:


> candida creates ammonia when it ferments sugar? this will explain why without acv my bowel movements smell incredibly alkaline and ammonia like.


Yes it explains it 100%, but what does "alkaline" smell like?


----------

